# DMMJ come on down to the price is right



## dmmj (Mar 26, 2012)

So I will be on the price is right tomorrow ( tuesday) You might want to tape it or DVR it as the kids say nowadays, so you can say I knew him when. If anyone has trouble picking me out I will be near the stage in the audience where they bring out prizes sometimes and I should be on the right side as you sit looking at the screen, oh and guess what they called us back for another taping in april for a parents and teens edition where they give out a lot of cars, so I will be keeping my fingers crossed for a mini cooper or ford mustang.


----------



## ascott (Mar 26, 2012)

How fuuuun


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 26, 2012)

I will pick the treadmill by the Tv that always has the.price is right on at the.gym tomorrow, good luck


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats coool, haven't watched that in years and no I will have to check it out...


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 26, 2012)

I will have to find out what channel its on and DVR it


----------



## DixieParadise (Mar 26, 2012)

Know what I am watching tomorrow morning.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds really cool  good luck!


----------



## wellington (Mar 26, 2012)

I will be watching. I will wave at you LOL


----------



## Laura (Mar 26, 2012)

video it.. and post it hear.. some of us work and dont own one of those fancy DVR thingys... 
and I have no clue what you look like.. id be looking for the dog.. and that aint right!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 26, 2012)

Laura said:


> video it.. and post it hear.. some of us work and dont own one of those fancy DVR thingys...
> and I have no clue what you look like.. id be looking for the dog.. and that aint right!



I will do that.. i tape stuff like that all the time to show my employees..


----------



## Akronic (Mar 26, 2012)

is it me or is Drew Carey starting to look way to much like the old Bob Barker.......he's all skinny and old lookin now. is that like a requirement or an effect of workin on the show.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 26, 2012)

That will be so fun, good luck to you!


----------



## RuthieHurry (Mar 27, 2012)

That's awesome! Can't wait to see the video


----------



## dmmj (Mar 27, 2012)

So I watched myself on the TV this morning and apparently I am in almost every shot, I was positioned in the right spot in the audience so every time they showed the audience, there I was.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 27, 2012)

Cool, I had the DVR set to record it. I will watch it tonight... What color clothes were you wearing to make it easier to spot you?


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 27, 2012)

What do you look like? I am sure it's not your avatar


----------



## dmmj (Mar 27, 2012)

I am wearing a blue shirt and glasses, I have short brownish blond hair ( mostly brown nowadays) As you are looking at your TV I am to the right of the center stage in the audience, in fact they bring out a prize on that stage and you can see me most clearly. You can also find my picture in the "what do you look like thread" for those who are interested


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't believe I just saw this thread. I wonder how I could find it on my direct tv? Maybe on demand. How fun for you.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 27, 2012)

Now the fun starts. Once someone uploads a screen capture, we can play a game of best caption.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 27, 2012)

Also, for those that couldn't watch, or don't have a DVR:

http://www.cbs.com/shows/the_price_is_right/video/2215698207/the-price-is-right-3-27-2012


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 27, 2012)

I am gonna watch when I am going to bed  I am excited


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 28, 2012)

I watched it last night. It looked like a lot of fun. I couldn't really make out anyone in the crowd because the camera swung so fast


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like you had a great time. It also looks like you all did a lot of clapping.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 28, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I watched it last night. It looked like a lot of fun. I couldn't really make out anyone in the crowd because the camera swung so fast



Ditto for me as well...


----------

